# Logitech G27 oder Fanatec?



## LordMirdalan (19. März 2012)

Hallo,

ich hab seit längerer Zeit ein Thrustmaster GT 2 in 1 Force Feedback was aber langsam seinen Geist aufgibt. Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach einer höherwertigen Alternative.

Ich denke man stolpert zwangsläufig über das Logitech G27, aber ich bin auch an vergleichbaren Fanatec-Geräten interessiert (z. B. das Forza Motorsport CSR wheel value pack)

Welche sind bei Fanatec empfehlenswert?

Mein Preislimit liegt bei ca. 250 Euro bin aber auch net böse wenns ein bisschen billiger ist.

Gibt es noch andere Hersteller oder Alternativen die ich übersehen habe.

(Würde das neue Wheel hauptsächlich für Formula 1 2012 verwenden)

Danke an alle.

mfg

LordMirdalan


----------



## brennmeister0815 (19. März 2012)

Suche Dir was nettes aus dem Produkt-Portfolio von FANATEC aus, was in Deinem Preisrahmen liegt. In jedem Fall liegst Du *hier* richtig.


----------



## LordMirdalan (19. März 2012)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Suche Dir was nettes aus dem Produkt-Portfolio von FANATEC aus, was in Deinem Preisrahmen liegt. In jedem Fall liegst Du *hier* richtig.



Danke für die Antwort.

Wie verhält sich das mit den Pedalen vom G27 und Fanatec?

Dass die Clubsport von Fanatec konkurrenzlos sind ist klar, aber die CSR (Elite) Modelle, wie sind die einzuordnen (auch im Vergleich zu G27 Pedalen)?


----------



## marcus022 (19. März 2012)

In diesem Forumsbereich gibt es einen Thread namens "RENNLENKRAD", da wurde genau das diskutiert. Ich gebe dir aber trotzdem gerne meinen Tipp, Logitech Driving Force GT. Kostet 90-120€. Im allgemeinen muss ich Logitech empfehlen, qualitativ hochwertig aber preislich natürlich nicht billig. Bei den Produkten gilt ganz klar wer billig kauft kauft zweimal. Aber da hast du ja schon deine Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## marcus022 (19. März 2012)

LordMirdalan schrieb:


> Dass die Clubsport von Fanatec konkurrenzlos  sind ist klar, aber die CSR (Elite) Modelle, wie sind die einzuordnen  (auch im Vergleich zu G27 Pedalen)?


 
Oh ja die Clubsport Fanatec sehen wirklich sehr hochwertig aus, ebenso  die CSR Elite. Ich bin die G27 gefahren und muss ehrlich sagen mir gefallen die Pedalen nicht. Sie stehen mir zu steil. Das heisst bei längerem Fahren hatte ich Schmerzen im Schienbeinbereich. Fahr mal 39 Runden Monaco am Limit, dann weisst du was ich meine. Aber insgesamt ist die G27 ein absolut hochwertiges Teil.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. März 2012)

Ich fahr zwar im Moment mit dem G25, bin das G27 aber auf der Gamescom gefahren un dmuss sagen, dass es nochmal 'ne Ecke besser ist als das G25. Ich hab mich sofort mit dem G27 wohlgefühlt 
kann es eigentlich nur empfehlen, da ich keinen Schwächen an dem G27 sehe


----------



## LordMirdalan (19. März 2012)

marcus022 schrieb:


> In diesem Forumsbereich gibt es einen Thread namens "RENNLENKRAD", da wurde genau das diskutiert. Ich gebe dir aber trotzdem gerne meinen Tipp, Logitech Driving Force GT. Kostet 90-120€. Im allgemeinen muss ich Logitech empfehlen, qualitativ hochwertig aber preislich natürlich nicht billig. Bei den Produkten gilt ganz klar wer billig kauft kauft zweimal. Aber da hast du ja schon deine Erfahrungen gemacht.



Ich hab mor den Thread ''Rennlenkrad'' durchgelesen, aber mir geht es nicht generell um die Diskussion G27 oder Fanatec sondern um eine klare Kaufberatung.

Im Moment schwanke ich zwischen besagtem G27; Forza Motorsport CSR wheel value pack; und Porsche 911 GT3 RS V2 CSR Elite Edition 

Frage: Wie ist es mit einem Vergleich der 3 verschiedenen Pedaleinheiten und gibt es schon Erfahrungen mit dem Forza wheel?


----------



## marcus022 (19. März 2012)

Hast Recht, mein Fehler. Bitte entschuldige. Einen direkten Vergleich habe ich auf die schnelle nicht gefunden, nur Artikel und Feedbacks über das jeweilige Lenkrad die du ja sicher auch schon fast alle kennst.

edit: wenn ich mich zwischen den beiden entscheiden müsste/könnte, dann wohl das Forca. Ich meine da kannst du ja an den Pedalen so gut wie alles verstellen. Allerdings der Preis für die Pedalen alleine ist schon echt heftig

edit2: den Bericht kennst du sicher schon..  http://www.testberichte.de/testsieger/level3_eingabegeraete_lenkraeder_284.html

edit3 ach du meine Güte diesen Bericht kann man ja knicken, sorry ich klink mich aus. Kann dir nicht weiterhelfen


----------

